# I need your advice. Agent



## chithanh119 (Oct 29, 2008)

please could some one reply. i was planing on travelling to oz in january but i have been in some trouble with the police through protecting my girlfriend so iv been to court and iv recived a caution and a fine its my first affence. what i would like to know is if i would still be able to get into oz. please people could u reply and let me know what u think.


----------



## realaustralia (Jan 25, 2010)

chithanh119 said:


> please could some one reply. i was planing on travelling to oz in january but i have been in some trouble with the police through protecting my girlfriend so iv been to court and iv recived a caution and a fine its my first affence. what i would like to know is if i would still be able to get into oz. please people could u reply and let me know what u think.


Hi there

You don't have a criminal record so you should be fine to enter Australia. Have you already completed the visa to enter? If not, I believe you have nothing to declare on the form.

Kind Regards

Johanna


----------



## chithanh119 (Oct 29, 2008)

ok. Thanks for your information. I have completed the visa


----------

